# Energy drinks



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone enjoy the liquid death?

Some days its very hard to continue without them. Psychosomatic or not they make a long day easier....


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have never tried one. I think that most of the people that I see drinking them never seem to have any energy.

And yet they keep buying them.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I was definitely addicted to them years ago. I went through some serious withdraw. 

Now I have the occasional one on the second leg of a long day. 

I usually drink about 20 oz of coffee very morning.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Does coffee count? Other than that not very often. Maybe 1-3 times a year I will drink a rockstar when I need a jolt.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

20 oz coffee followed by a monster chaos every morning. I have to work, then chase my 2 year old around outside everyday.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

I used to a few times a week. I cut back when I started thinking about them a lot. I am about twice a month now. One of my friends goes thru a four pack every day.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> I used to a few times a week. I cut back when I started thinking about them a lot. I am about twice a month now. One of my friends goes thru a four pack every day.


A four pack a day! Yikes 

I drink a cup of coffee in the morning, a couple 12 oz mountain dews throughout the day and maybe an amp or monster in the afternoon. 

My wife is quite health conscious and is always getting on me for drinking anything with high fructose corn syrup in but having a YETI cooler in the van with drinks in all the time doesnt help.

I think a lot of it is in your head but monster does have a good taste :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I know a few guys who do about 3 of the giant cans a day. 

I used to drink about 8 cans of coke a day to get energy. The more I drunk the less energy I felt I had so drunk more. I ain't had a coke now in about 2 years and don't need any energy drinks to get me through a day.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I won't drink more than 1 a day. I drank 3 in a day once and thought I was going to die my heart was beating so fast


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I know an 18 year old kid that drinks two or three a day and I'm like what the heck! you aren't even doing anything why do you need that.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I used to have one (green Monster) a day for my morning drink. I have cut way back. They just can't be good for you. I never really felt like gave me more energy, I just like the taste.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Watch out for Gatorade & PowerAde also.

I got kidney stones from drinking them a while back.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Watch out for Gatorade & PowerAde also.
> 
> I got kidney stones from drinking them a while back.



Should drink a lot of water to flush the mineral build ups these drinks can produce.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh I know that now.

At that time I was young, dumb and full of....minerals.

Was at home with a broken leg, drinking 2-3 bottles a day
while watching Jerry Springer, and recovering.....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Needles said:


> Should drink a lot of water to flush the mineral build ups these drinks can produce.


It's not as big a problem if you are active and sweating like a pig. It's when your not losing water/minerals that it can be a problem


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope. I drink a lot of coffee in the mornings and early afternoon. I used to take a 5 hour energy if I was out all night on a fire call and didnt get any sleep. Now I just trudge through it.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

2 cups of coffee every morning. More in the winter. 5 hour energy sometimes- maybe once a month- in the evening. Probably a gallon and a half of water a day. Doubt I've drank a six pack of soda in the last 10 years.


----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

I was up to 40oz of Redbull every day. I went cold turkey for a while. Now I only grab one of the small 8oz cans if I have a long drive home or if I have to run out at night for estimates.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Watch out for Gatorade & PowerAde also.
> 
> I got kidney stones from drinking them a while back.


Completely true! I had the same thing several years ago, the doctor went on for an hour about ditching Gatorade/poweraid and soda for every reason under the sun...lots of water was his only beverage option that he approves of...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Those things are not healthy at all. If you need them to get through the day you are not allowing your body to regulate itself. You need to get energy naturally through good wholesome food and lots of water to help flush out the bad stuff.


----------

